# Hot water recirc problems???



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a customer with a hot water recirc problem. 

The building is 4 stories. It had a B&G 100 that was dead on the recirc line. Noone knows for how long. I replaced it with a Taco 009. 

They had hot water at all fixtures with some delay before I replaced the pump. Now they have no hot water at the majority and at a a couple they get warm for about 10 sec. then it goes cold. 

The pump is installed correctly with the right check valves & connection points. 

Any idea why it behaves this way? 

Thanks. 

J.C.


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 24, 2009)

Hard to tell but maybe a bad check


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Could be many things; bypass at another fixture, broken dip tube in heater, bad check valve. Try turning cold supply to heater off, you should get no water to any fixture on the hot side, if you do you have a bypass to locate and resolve.


----------

